
The Fall of the House of Node - horrido
https://medium.com/javascript-non-grata/the-fall-of-the-house-of-node-43697fd56a6
======
CuriouslyC
I'm not a fan of Javascript at all, and I've been fairly anti-Node for a
while. That being said, I'm actually coming around for a couple of reasons:

1.) Server side rendering with React is a solid use case; you get lower
initial page latency and better search engine indexing with very little
additional development effort.

2.) Typescript is actually pretty usable. The Javascript library/build
ecosystem is still pretty weak, so this doesn't sell me, but it is enough to
move from revulsion to tolerance.

